# Lehetne megírni ezt a programot a silverlight videók lelopásához



## Su123 (2010 Július 8)

Nem értek hozzá, lehetne megírni ezt a programot a silverlight videók lelopásához?

Nos, tudjuk, hogy a silverlight mindig csak annyit tölt le amennyi képkockát és hangot hallok. Kicsi fájldarabokra osztja az adott videót, hogy a felhasználó ne tudja letölteni az egészet, csak azt a darabot amit néz. 

Egy olyan programot kéne kialakítani hogy: (kitalálandó program) 

1 bekapcsolod a böngészőt, és megnyitod a silverlightos videót. 
2. A kitalálandó programot futtatom, és optimizálom a büngészőhöz, rákapcsolom. 
3. Beindítom a kitalálandó programot, és a böngészón is a videót. 
4. A kitalálandó program, ahogy a böngésző letölti és lejátsza a videó darabjait, úgy a program menti a kicsi darabokat és összerakja abban a sorrendbe ahogy azok letöltőttek. 
5. Az összerakott darabokat a program elmenti egy forátumban a számitógépünkre, és megvan a videó. 

Ez csak egy vázlat lenne, nem tudok ilyen programot készíteni, de itt van az ötlet, ha valaki megírna egy ilyen programot sokan megköszönnénk neki. 

Írjatok le az ötleteiteket, vagy javítsatok ki ha hibáztam. 

Létrehozható egy ilyen progi egyáltalán?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 8)

*Ha már ide is beírtad (nem csupán a PC fórum\tudástárba) - a Firefoxnak (böngészőnek) van egy még nem osztályozott kiegészítője - a** 0.1. 
Azzal próbálkozz, de a legújabb 3-as verziójúaknál még nem műxik.

Amúgy kétlem, hogy bárki is rámozdulna egy ilyen "szívélyes" invitációra.*


----------



## sevenseas (2010 Augusztus 17)

Su123 írta:


> Nem értek hozzá, lehetne megírni ezt a programot a silverlight videók lelopásához?
> 
> Nos, tudjuk, hogy a silverlight mindig csak annyit tölt le amennyi képkockát és hangot hallok. Kicsi fájldarabokra osztja az adott videót, hogy a felhasználó ne tudja letölteni az egészet, csak azt a darabot amit néz.
> 
> ...



Próbáld ki az i screen recordert!
Elindítod és felvesz mindent amit Te a képernyőn látsz.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 18)

sevenseas írta:


> Próbáld ki az i screen recordert!
> Elindítod és felvesz mindent amit Te a képernyőn látsz.


*Attól tartok ez a hangot nem rögzíti.*


----------



## 1simlis (2010 Október 5)

Internet Donwnload Manager, a végén csak össze kell illeszteni a fájlokat, de a letöltési sorrend jó.


----------



## Cs. Laczko (2010 December 5)

Sziasztok!

Nem kell programot írni rá:[HIDE]
http://www.orbitdownloader.com/silverlight-downloader/download-videos-from-silverlight-free.htm
[/HIDE]
Már megírták, a weboldalon mindent megtudsz ami kell a kezeléshez.


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

Cs. Laczko írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem kell programot írni rá:[HIDE]
> http://www.orbitdownloader.com/silverlight-downloader/download-videos-from-silverlight-free.htm
> ...


Szia!
Köszi, kipróbálom, bár attól tartok ez is csak bizonyos oldalaknál működik, pl rtlklub most-ról nem tud...
De egy próbát megér.


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

Ki is próbáltam, hát ott sajna nem működött


----------



## jschulle (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok! Rip Tigerrol hallotatok.En szerintem jol lehet hasznalni!


----------



## medver38 (2011 Március 25)

[HIDE]http://all-streaming-media.com/reco...eaming-video-recording-software.htm#recwinrec[/HIDE]
Ezt a linket nem én találtam,hanem a pc fórumon volt,nagyon jó és korrekt.
Ott van az összes média csatorna felvevő készülék és program.Van közöttük free és shareware is.Sajnos a 30 napos progik néhánya,csak 10 Mb.-ot enged ingyenesen kipróbálni,a piszok))Szóval szerintem 3 göröngyös út áll előtted:
1.+ tanulsz angolul
2.+ tanulsz programozni (ez kicsit tovább tart---úgy az életed végéig))
3.+ tanulsz bánni a linux-al--oda rengeteg ingyenes fejlesztői program megy,
de itt se nem ártana + tanulni a c+ programozást--ami nem is baj,mert ez
alap.
szió))


----------



## strike-force (2011 Április 10)

esetleg FireFox-hoz a Downloadhelper plugint próbáltad? nekem yt, vimeo-t simán, silverlight-osakat is néha "elkapja".


----------



## tocy777 (2012 Április 9)

a jDownloader elvileg tudja


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

én is úgy tudom, hogy a jDownloader meg tudja csinálni


----------



## bartaferi (2012 November 26)

Én pl. nem tudok ilyeneket


----------



## bartaferi (2012 November 26)

Szerintem google-ban biztos lesz!


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Jdownloader megfelelő erre a célra.


----------

